# What are a male and female mountain lion called?



## Shouden (Apr 24, 2011)

Seriously, usually these questions are answered by a quick search in google, but, I've gotten WAY too many answers or they talk about 40 somethin' sluts. I figured you guys would be able to answer this one quickly.


----------



## Azure (Apr 24, 2011)

Lion, Lioness? No male Lion keeps just 1 mate, so there isn't any family beyond the Pride.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 24, 2011)

Same as unaltered cats

Tom and queen respectively


----------



## Shouden (Apr 24, 2011)

Azure said:


> Lion, Lioness? No male Lion keeps just 1 mate, so there isn't any family beyond the Pride.



Wait...what? No, not a lion. A MOUNTAIN LION. AKA Puma, Cougar and several other names. (It literally has the most names of any animal.)



Clayton said:


> Same as unaltered cats
> 
> Tom and queen respectively



Okay. I'll use that for now. Thanks.


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 24, 2011)

Shouden said:


> Okay. I'll use that for now.


 
lol those are the actual terms :9 I wasn't makin them up or guessing


----------



## Thatch (Apr 24, 2011)

A female is a cougar, a male is a dirty old man :V


----------



## Shouden (Apr 24, 2011)

Thatch said:


> A female is a cougar, a male is a dirty old man :V


 
Don't make me smack you.


----------



## Xenke (Apr 24, 2011)

Yiffable and Ewvagina


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 24, 2011)

Thatch said:


> A female is a cougar, a male is a dirty old man :V


The male equivalent of a cougar is a manther lol


----------



## Thatch (Apr 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> The male equivalent of a cougar is a manther lol


 
I was looking for a term for them, but couldn't find anything else.


----------



## Kiva19 (Apr 24, 2011)

Why not just mountain lion and mountain lioness? Seems to work fine as long as you stick to referring to them as "mountain lions".


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 24, 2011)

Kiva19 said:


> Why not just mountain lion and mountain lioness? Seems to work fine as long as you stick to referring to them as "mountain lions".


 Because those aren't the correct terms.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 24, 2011)

Clayton said:


> The male equivalent of a cougar is a manther lol


 or a tiger


----------

